# what to do with flavored liquors



## jpinmaryland (Feb 20, 2005)

I picked up several of these since I have had good results making bread pudding w/ brandy.

I have a banana flavored something, a peach schappes, a coffee flavored something, and another aromatic.

I think I want to make desserts out of them. Do you have some suggestions in general. PUddings is one idea. Possibly italian rice fritters...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't have any specific recipes ... pastry isn't my forte .. but I have seen liqueurs used in various pastries, but mainly things like cakes and cheesecakes, and in things dipped in chocolate. 

In cheesecakes the liqueur is added to the batter. In cakes it is either added to the batter or brushed onto the cake layers before the frosting is applied at assembly time. In candies it was either used in making the nugat or to macerate fruit/berries which are later chocolate coated.


----------



## balibar (Feb 21, 2005)

The sweet ones you can use over ice-cream or you can flavour custard or crème anglaise with the fruity ones. You can make a café glacé with the coffee liquor: mix some of that liquor with espresso. Pour over vanilla or coffee ice-cream in a tall glass. Top with whipped cream. Srinkle with little chocolate coffee beans.
As for the "aromatic" liquor. Can't help if you don't say what it is. Is it strong? Sweet? If it's very strong and not sweet you can use it for flambé.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 21, 2005)

Not sure if you have any Bailey's on hand, but if you do try this one.  I found it while looking for Christmas cookie recipes and just had to try it. It tastes as good as it sounds!

*Bailey's Irish Cream Cake*

1 pkg. Duncan Hines yellow cake mix (without pudding)
3/4 cup chopped nuts
1 package instant French vanilla pudding
4 eggs
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 cup Bailey's Irish Cream
Bailey's Irish Cream frosting (recipe below)

Preheat oven to 350 F. Grease and flour a 12 cup bundt pan. Sprinkle nuts into bottom of pan. Combine remaining ingredients in large mixing bowl. Beat four minutes on high speed, pour into pan. Bake 45 to 55 minutes until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Let cake cool and invert onto plate.


*Bailey's Irish Cream Frosting*

1 pound powdered sugar
5 1/2 tablespoons butter, softened
1/4 cup milk
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons Bailey's Irish Cream

Beat all ingredients in a small bowl until fluffy.


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 21, 2005)

Definitely use in tapiocas, rice puddings, and in creme anglaise. Here are some more ideas.

Kahlua Chicken Wings
2 tb Butter 1/2 c Onion, finely chopped 
3/4 ts Chile powder 
Hot sauce to taste
1 c Barbecue sauce 
2 tb Honey 
Salt and pepper to taste 
2 cloves Garlic, minced 
1 ts Cumin 
1/2 c Coffee liqueur 
2 tb Worcestershire sauce 
1 ts Salt 
20 Chicken wings 

1.In a large saucepan melt butter, saute garlic and onion over medium heat for 3 minutes. Add cumin and chili powder and cook, stirring constantly for 2 minutes. 
2.Blend in Coffee Liqueur and cook to reduce liquid by one-half. Stir in hot sauce, Worcestershire, barbeque sauce and salt. Simmer 5 minutes. Remove from heat and add honey. Set aside and allow to cool. 
3.Prepare chicken wings by removing and discarding the tips. Divide the wings in half at the remaining joint. Marinate the wings in the cooked sauce for 1 hour at room temperature, or overnight in the refrigerator. 
4.To cook, place the marinated wings on a broiler pan, sprinkle with salt and pepper and broil 5 minutes, turn and brush with the remaining sauce and bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes. Serve hot. Remaining marinade can be brought to a boil and reduced to use as a dipping sauce.

Liqueur pound cake
Cakes:
1 1/2 c Butter 
1 lb Confectioners sugar, sifted 
6  Eggs 
1 ts Vanilla 
2 3/4 c Cake flour 
Syrup:
2 c Sugar 
1/3 c Light corn syrup 
3/4 c Water 
1 1/4 c Liqueur of choice 

1.Cream butter until light and creamy, add powdered sugar and cream together well. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each. Beat in vanilla. Add flour and mix well. 
2.Spoon batter into greased and floured small loaf pans. Bake at 300F for 50 minutes. Poke holes in the cakes with wooden pick. Pour liqueur syrup over cakes. Cool completely, then remove from pans, wrap well and store up to 2 weeks, or you can refrigerate for 1 month, freeze for 6 months. 
3.For syrup: Over medium-high heat place all of the syrup ingredients in a saucepan, stir slowly until it comes to a simmer. Heat without stirring until it comes to a boil. Cover and boil until sugar is dissolved and liquid is clear, about 1 minute. Remove from heat and let cool slightly. Stir in 1 1/4 cup rum, almond, hazelnut, orange, raspberry, banana, coffee, or cherry liqueur of choice. 

Banana Bourbon Cake 
1 1/2 c Coarsely chopped pecans 
1 1/2 c Golden raisins 
3 c Unbleached flour 
3 ts Baking powder 
1 ts Ground cinnamon 
1 ts Ground ginger 
1/2 ts Nutmeg 
1 c Unsalted butter, room temp 
2 c Sugar 
3  Ripe bananas 
4  Eggs 
1/2 c Bourbon 
1/4 c Banana liqueur
1 1/2 c Light cream 
1 tb Brown sugar 
6  Egg yolks 
6 tb Pure maple syrup 
6 tb Bourbon 

Preheat oven to 350F.
1.Toss the pecans and raisins with 1/2 c flour and set aside. 
2.Sift the remaining flour, the baking powder, cinnamon, ginger, and nutmeg together and set aside. 
3.Beat the butter and sugar in a mixer bowl until light and fluffy. Mash the bananas and beat into the butter mixture. 
4.Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Fold in the sifted flour mixture and bourbon alternately, beginning and ending with the dry ingredients. Fold in the pecan mixture. 
5.Pour the batter into an ungreased 10" tube pan. Bake 60-75 minutes. Cool and remove from the pan. Serve with Bourbon Creme Anglaise spooned over it. 
BOURBON CREME ANGLAISE: 
1.Heat the cream and sugar in a small saucepan just until the sugar dissolves. 
2.Remove from the heat. Whisk the egg yolks together in a mixing bowl. Slowly beat in a third of the cream mixture; then whisk the egg yolks back into the cream mixture. 
3.Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, just until thickened. Be careful not to let the mixture boil. Remove to a clean bowl. Stir in the syrup and bourbon. Cool completely.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks this will be fun. I usually do not do desserts but some of these I will make.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2005)

I love
black berry cordial
Kaluha
Irish Cream
and
Peach liqure
just poured over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## jasonr (Feb 22, 2005)

I've seen liquors used to flavor pastry cream, as well as souffles. Unfortunately, it all smells like whiskey to me, which is simply revolting. I tried making a Grand Marnier Souffle and it was awful. Why poison the beautiful flavors of chocolate, vanilla, or coffee, with the disgusting taste of alcohol?


----------

